# Shed



## The Lawnfather




----------



## Powhatan

Very nice :thumbup: Cheers :beer:


----------



## FlowRider

Well done. Please post some more pictures of your project as it progresses!


----------



## corneliani

That's some heavy duty framing you got there! :thumbup:


----------



## The Lawnfather




----------



## The Lawnfather




----------



## The Lawnfather




----------



## The Lawnfather

Roof on today, hopefully this is the last roof of my life


----------



## Jameshtx

That's an awesome shed right there


----------



## The Lawnfather

Jameshtx said:


> That's an awesome shed right there


Thx


----------



## Tmank87

What are the dimensions? Love the poured pad.


----------



## The Lawnfather

Tmank87 said:


> What are the dimensions? Love the poured pad.


14 x 18


----------



## The Lawnfather

Almost there, just need to build barn door


----------



## SCGrassMan

Bro that's a guest cottage not a shed


----------



## Mightyquinn

Nice shed!!!

What's the pitch on that roof? It's got to be at least a 9/12 if not a 12/12 

I guess where you live, you get a lot of snow!!


----------



## The Lawnfather

Thx, it's a 12 pitch. Went with a 12 pitch mainly to increase storage.


----------



## jayhawk

Built better than most of us readers homes

Tape around windows ? I thought that 5c 'house' wrap was the panacea. (Sarcasm)


----------



## The Lawnfather




----------



## Ben S

I noticed the roof pitch too. My first guess was it must match the house. You got power out there? That would make a dandy little workshop.


----------



## The Lawnfather

Ben S said:


> I noticed the roof pitch too. My first guess was it must match the house. You got power out there? That would make a dandy little workshop.


Power coming soon I ran the line when I did my irrigation


----------



## Tmank87

What are the dimensions on that bad boy?


----------



## The Lawnfather

Tmank87 said:


> What are the dimensions on that bad boy?


14 x 18


----------



## Skiney12

Your shed is quite appealing. I'm also building a large shed in my yard to store my old home items, just like you. Because storage issue is always a source of frustration for everybody if we don't have enough space in our home to store all our belongings. I'm in a bit of confusion about where I can safely store my belongings. My friends said that they often used some self-storage units. So, until I finish building my shed, I temporarily kept these belongings in a storage unit. Now my belongings are safe there.


----------



## GrassAndWater12

Awesome job very jealous. Is this type of work your profession or did you just research and go for it? I'm on the debate now if buying vs building, I have the time just not the knowledge as of right now.


----------



## The Lawnfather

Not my profession, but I'm too cheap to pay someone what I'm able to do. Started off with a couple investment properties not knowing much and through necessity gained some knowledge along the way.


----------

